# Micronutrients recommendations



## TheE (Feb 3, 2019)

Which product have you had good luck with and wouldn't think twice about recommending for Bermuda?

Thanks in advance for any input or suggestions!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Which micros are you targeting? Do you have soil test results you can share?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@TheE, I'm moving this over to the Soil Fertility subforum - it will get more traffic here.


----------



## TheE (Feb 3, 2019)

Ware said:


> Which micros are you targeting? Do you have soil test results you can share?


To be honest, I'm really not sure which micros I should be targeting. My test result stated an additional micro application may be beneficial. I used Soil Savvy before I found this forum, and now I know Soil Savvy may not be the best for testing. Here are my results:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@TheE I have no experience with Soil Savvy, but I know others here have questioned their testing methods. If it were my lawn, I would probably submit another sample to either Texas A&M or an independent lab like Waypoint Analytical.

In absence of further testing, I would probably just apply a balanced "starter fertilizer" of some sort. Fortunately, we can grow nice looking bermuda in less than optimal soil conditions. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

FEature is a popular micronutrient supplement among the members here.


----------

